

Google proposes to extend DNS protocol - telemachos
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_proposes_to_extend_dns_protocol.php

======
kordless
This appears to be an extension to DNS that would allow for what many network
vendors call global load balancing.

In the current implementation, your upstream provider (like Comcast) doesn't
pass on the IP of the client doing the DNS query to the authoritative server.
Not knowing the correct client IP prevents the server from figuring out which
server would be, for example, closest for a given client.

The proposed changes to DNS would allow an upstream provider's DNS server to
pass on 3 of the 4 octets of an IP address to the authoritative server. This
would allow the server to make judgments on which IPs it returned to the
client based on the client's own IP address.

I wonder what net neutrality concerns this raises?

------
zokier
Embrace, extend, ???

~~~
davidu
Yeah, those who don't equate Google today to Microsoft in the 90s continue to
boggle my mind.

Their tactics are different (the guise of openness), but make no mistake,
their strategy is the same. And they are extremely smart and very effective at
achieving their goals.

Remember, _Anything that sits between the user and an advertisement is
extremely strategic to Google._ So if your product or company falls between a
user and an advertisement, you are in their target zone. Good luck! :-)

